# Sad day for US Best....



## Cleanupman

Hey here's an article and several have told me of this email....

It is with great difficulty that we are writing to you about the impending fate of U.S. Best Repair Service, Inc. becoming defunct. Although every employee/vendor separation is difficult, this situation is particularly distressing because you, individually, are not responsible for our reduction of work caused by Bank of America’s decision to essentially withdraw from the property preservation industry. We admire each and every one of you for your hard work and dedication to our company so far, and we had hoped to avoid becoming defunct by aggressively seeking new clients and by attempting to continue our relationship with BAC Field Services’ successor company, Safeguard. 

Unfortunately, we are unable to see into the future and we do not know if our new clients will give us the volume necessary to support each and every one of you, or whether Safeguard will increa...se the volume of orders they give to us. Accordingly, we are giving you an advance, formal notice so that you can plan ahead for yourselves. I think all of us already had an idea this was coming with the drastic decrease in volume. But this now makes it official. 

Our company has every intention of fighting hard for new clients, to improve our relationship with the clients we do have, and to keep this company as stable as possible for the many employees/vendors and their families that rely on it. It is our wish that we can save every one of our jobs in the coming months, but we must all plan ahead for every eventuality.

For (delete name) and myself, we have been given 60 days notice. If things do not pick up by April 12, we will eventually be laid off. So both of us are preparing accordingly. It has been a pleasure to work with each and every single one of you. All of you have made our preservation experience enjoyable to say the least. We wish you all the best of luck in your future endeavors.

http://foreclosurepedia.org/us-best-repairs-to-lay-off-contractors/


----------



## Stateline

nice of them to give a heads up, but sounds like its a bit late.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I hate to take pleasure in this but I will! They sucked!

Happy Dance!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JW34

I had not worked with these folks and I'm sure that everything was not pleasurable for all parties all the time but as I read the message I couldn't help but think two things. First how refreshing it is to learn that a regional actually communicates with it's contractors about things that impact their livelihood and shows some semblance of a "normal" business relationship. And secondly how sad it is that it stands out as extraordinary in this industry.


----------



## JW34

Doberman Properties said:


> I hate to take pleasure in this but I will! They sucked!
> 
> Happy Dance!!!:thumbup:


Haha.. Maybe I spoke too soon!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JW34 said:


> Haha.. Maybe I spoke too soon!



We attempted to work for a state coordinator at US Best named John Moon. We had many pay disputes after a few months and the answer we received even though we had emails, and pics to back up our claims were "john didn't have that authority" "John should never have told you that" "We don't pay that" of course John had been fired. 

We lost a few grand on that one and sadly that was one of the cheaper lessons we learned.:furious:


----------



## JFMURFY

"....we are giving you an advance, formal notice so that you can plan ahead for yourselves."

Rule # 1 don't put all your eggs in 1 basket... sounds like this outfit did, and the eggs broke... to bad for them.


----------



## mtmtnman

I have never had a problem with US Best. They are by far the easiest client I have ever dealt with. whatever price is on the work order is what I get paid and they pay me travel charges for many of my remote properties. I for 1 will be extremely sad to see them go.


----------



## JDRM

You and many more!


----------



## GTX63

Remember, this type of stuff wasn't happening 24-36 months ago. Look around you and recognize what is going on so you won't be sitting in the same boat they are.


----------



## STARBABY

So will this affect work 5 Brothers? A large amount of the work I get from them is Bank of America!


----------



## JDRM

5 Bros will probably get more work out of it....


----------



## BPWY

It sucks for any one to loose their jobs but I've been preaching diversify, diversify, diversify, diversify... for several years.

Heres why.


----------



## ontimepres

I don't have anything in particular against US Best but this is NOT them giving their vendors advance notice or communicating with us. In my state this letter was sent out on a Tuesday .... while ALL BAC work orders were cancelled the previous Friday. This change has been coming for 6 months! Smart US Best vendors started preparing for this as soon as the Safeguard/BAC sale was announced.


----------



## 68W30

happened with MCS as well sorry to say we had our pants down on that one


----------



## PPCMgr

mtmtnman said:


> I have never had a problem with US Best. They are by far the easiest client I have ever dealt with. whatever price is on the work order is what I get paid and they pay me travel charges for many of my remote properties. I for 1 will be extremely sad to see them go.


 
Agreed. Sure we have had some issues, but noting like we have with Safeguard.


----------



## Zuse

I wouldn't count of 5B to be able to keep the SG work either,SG didn't make as big as they have by subbing out work to other nationals or regionals for that matter.

Prices are going up.like fuel, locks, insurance, not coming down, which causes a squeeze on third party's like regionals.

This isn't going to end well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I can't believe we ever worked for them in the first place. Glad we got out when we did.

I have yet to find any Bank of America work that paid well or was the least bit appealing.


----------



## BPWY

I had one or two real good bid approvals from them.
Like this little chicken house/shed they wanted torn down. No reason for it, but they paid good.
$2000 if I remember right, 6 hrs including drive time.
I weakened the corners and hooked the pick up to it, suprising enough even tho you could rock it a lot by hand it took some pretty good pulling to put it on the ground.


----------



## GTX63

Controlled burns work well too.


----------



## PropPresPro

GTX63 said:


> Controlled burns work well too.


That's Wyoming your looking at there. What that pic doesn't capture well is the wind! 

Wind, tall dry grass, and most likely-no water. 

Now, I never did finish getting my fire science degree from U of Montana (one more year), but, even I can see that shed was not a candidate for burning!:no::no::no:


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> Controlled burns work well too.





Like Chris pointed out...................... some things just aint worth the risk of bigger problems.

I was a volunteer FF for 7 years. I've seen how quick the winds come up and I've seen the damaged caused by an innocent little "controlled" burn.
I do not burn, all of my household trash goes in a dumpster. $35 a month and it disappears.
I can't beat that price and take it to the dump myself.


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Like Chris pointed out...................... some things just aint worth the risk of bigger problems.
> 
> I was a volunteer FF for 7 years. I've seen how quick the winds come up and I've seen the damaged caused by an innocent little "controlled" burn.
> I do not burn, all of my household trash goes in a dumpster. $35 a month and it disappears.
> I can't beat that price and take it to the dump myself.


wow I $35 every three months


----------



## 68W30

STARBABY said:


> wow I $35 every three months




they must make up the difference in volume to charge so little LOL


----------



## david

*hi*

get use to this,you will see a lot more places going out in 2013


----------



## scroogemcbucks

Us best repairs is now coast 2 coast ,and rising sun outdoor is now sentry field services same crooks new names


----------



## JDRM

scroogemcbucks said:


> Us best repairs is now coast 2 coast ,and rising sun outdoor is now sentry field services same crooks new names


Wrong. US best is still US Best :whistling2:


----------



## BRADSConst

JDRM said:


> Wrong. US best is still US Best :whistling2:


US Best is both. Coast to Coast is the alter ego. I believe they deal primarily with reoccurring grass and refresh type stuff.


----------



## thanohano44

BRADSConst said:


> US Best is both. Coast to Coast is the alter ego. I believe they deal primarily with reoccurring grass and refresh type stuff.



Us best is still around. So they diversified as well. I think that US Best repairs just does rehabs, and construction work now. They created a separate company to do the other stuff. 

I loved working for them doing BAC stuff. I negotiated what I needed and got it. Always paid on time. I don't see how anyone could have got screwed by them.


----------



## ALS9386

I don't understand. Justin just sent me an email but they are swamped in New York???


----------



## JDRM

We still do alot of work for US best in MI, they have Altisource. Alot of initials but not many bid approvals, alot of snow removal and it sounds like alot of grass cuts. Checks are in within 10 days, not the highest paying company but good filler work and guaranteed to get paid.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

ALS9386 said:


> I don't understand. Justin just sent me an email but they are swamped in New York???


I got the same email,They sent us a few orders in the bronx.My Family is from the bronx but i wont go into NYC Too much Bull**** to worry about.


----------



## JDRM

ALS9386 said:


> I don't understand. Justin just sent me an email but they are swamped in New York???


They still do P & P


----------



## ALS9386

I think I'm a sign back up with these guys. It is good filler work. I just picked up a contract with Safeguard to complete inspections. So I think I'll pick these guys up to. Really don't want to keep all my eggs into one basket.


----------



## thanohano44

ALS9386 said:


> I think I'm a sign back up with these guys. It is good filler work. I just picked up a contract with Safeguard to complete inspections. So I think I'll pick these guys up to. Really don't want to keep all my eggs into one basket.


Safeguard?? Are you crazy??


----------



## david

*hi*

they will only lose work in certain areas myself have kept busy and their easiest ive worked fo,r if i bid a job it almost always gets approved. they do have a couple vendor managers i'd do away with though


----------



## david

thanohio us best still does lot of p+p work as well.


----------



## ALS9386

It seems that they're the only one still thriving in this industry. If you can't beat them join them.


----------



## thanohano44

david said:


> thanohio us best still does lot of p+p work as well.



I'm not sure they do very much PP here. I dropped them when they were doing the Safeguard stuff. 

I've done a few rehab bids for them but I guess my prices were too high.


----------

